# 2005-06 Euroleague Basketball season starts Monday!



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

"With just 24 hours to go until the start of a new Euroleague Basketball season, Abdi Ipekci Arena in Istanbul was the scene on Sunday night of some special events surrounding the opening game of 2005-06. The head coaches and two star players from Ulker and Panathinaikos, who meet at 19:45 CET on Monday night, participated in the presentation of the Official Media Guide of Euroleague Basketball for 2005-06. "It's a great pleasure for us to play in this opening game," Panathinaikos head coach Zeljko Obradovic said. "This has been a great competition over the first five years and it gets better each new season." The media guide presentation, featuring Euroleague Basketball's new corporate logo and image, came between the official team practices of Ulker and Panathinaikos, whose players were anxious to get the season started, including two former Euroleague MVPs returning to the competition this season, Mirsad Turkcan of Ulker and Dejan Tomasevic of Panathinaikos. "It's going to be enjoyable for me, after a one-year break, to come back to the Euroleague," Turkcan said at courtside. "The Euroleague is something special for me." Tomasevic, with his fourth Euroleague team, was just as happy to be back. "This is my last wish, if I can say so, because I never won a Euroleague competition," Tomasevic said, "and that's why one of the reasons I sign for Panathinaikos, because they always fight for the title." 

http://www.euroleague.net/


----------

